# Sunset Beach Fishing Report



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Took Jenn for a two day fishing trip, had a great time and caught plenty of fish. The black drum were biting off and on in bunches around the Sunset Beach Bridge and we got plenty for a meal at the beach and stocked the freezer for my girls during their holiday stay.

I got the biggest fish but Jenn caught more-- let's hear it for the girl!

The black drum ranged in size between some around 16 inches to some smaller ones about 8. Most were in the 12-14 inch range. I don’t know how many we caught over two days but we kept twenty of the larger ones to fillet. Jenn and I cooked a delicious surf and turf meal while down there.

I did not have any luck with the speckled trout nor did anyone I saw, although I did hear some decent reports from the previous few days. The trout are mostly hitting in the mornings now whereas the drum are biting in the hours before and after sunset. A lower tide on the move is best in both cases.

They are really coming up with the new bridge, and I’ll post some pics of that work later. For now you can see how Jenn and I spent our time at the beach on the blog.

Sunset Beach Fishing Pics


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Black drum*

Yes we have alot of fun with them here too....


----------

